# Jersey the Wonderpup!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow! That was great. I'm tearing up. That is one of my favorite songs put to the best use!!! Great video. He's beautiful. mdmusicproductions, great job too.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Julie, Bravo !!! That was incredible. Jersey was such a cute pup and has turned into a beautiful boy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

How many goldens do you have?!.
I see at least 5 in that videos!.Gorgeous dogs but love yr boy!.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> How many goldens do you have?!.
> I see at least 5 in that videos!.Gorgeous dogs but love yr boy!.


LOL, no they're not all mine!! All of the dogs in the group shots are, however, related. I own Jersey and live with my parents who own Lucy (Jersey's momma) and Keeper (his grandma). Our neighbors across the street own 2 of "our" dogs as well: Bailey (Jersey's brother) and Bosco (his uncle, Lucy's brother, Keeper's son). Confused yet? LOL... I am! Now in the picture where they're all wet and my neice is sitting up front with a puppy... that is one of Bosco's pups (she's much bigger now). Bosco's family was puppy sitting her up at their lake house. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Well done! He was a darling pup and is an elegant teenager! His treat spot is just like Coffee's, just a bit larger.... guess he gets more treats!


dg


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Jersey brought a smile to my face too. Great pictures, music, production, and best of all GREAT dog! And Mom ain't too bad either!!!! :smooch:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jersey has had wonderful life with you. I'm glad you captured it all on your camera. Great job on the slideshow.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That was really sweet. Jersey is beautiful.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow! thats a great video for your fist try!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Julie,
that was a great video and love seeing pictures of Jersey as a pup. I think the picture of him and the shepard looking like they are singing is my favorite. At the begining of the video. You are so lucky to be around so many beautiful pups.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Julie!

I really loved that!! It helped brighten my blah evening. I still love the one of Jersey and his buddy looking out the window together! And all the ones of Goldens in a row! He seems like such a special boy and I really look forward to meeting him and touching that luxurious coat of his!! I have to learn how to make a slideshow like that... I'm clueless. I've never heard the song before, but it was very fitting for Jersey the Wonderpup!!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Beautiful collage! Bravo!


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

That was wonderful! Excellent job!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Very good slide show, he is so cute as a pup and a handsome boy now. Great job and great song


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Julie!
> 
> I really loved that!! It helped brighten my blah evening. I still love the one of Jersey and his buddy looking out the window together! And all the ones of Goldens in a row! He seems like such a special boy and I really look forward to meeting him and touching that luxurious coat of his!! I have to learn how to make a slideshow like that... I'm clueless. I've never heard the song before, but it was very fitting for Jersey the Wonderpup!!!


Glad to hear it made you smile! I made the slideshow using Windows Movie Maker... it was decently easy (I'm not all that good with computers). I think that song was originally sung by Allison Krause... this version was put together by one of my closest friends and her boyfriend (also a good friend). They're incredibly talented, and I like to give them free advertising whenever I can!! That way when they become famous I can say "I knew them when...." LOL

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You did a great job! I just did my first one too.
Choice of music was good! And I loved the Golden '6-pack' AND that Halloween costume with your ball and chain, lol :


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

What a great video! Jersey sure did grow into a handsome boy. Great job!


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

That is great! What pretty dogs!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Julie that was wonderful!!! What a nice tribute to your beautiful boy!! Great job!! Gosh that first picture of him in the snow reminded me so much of my first golden Kody that it took my breath away!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...great job! Jersey reminds me of another GR I once knew.


----------

